# Port Forwarding on WiMax (DreamTel Punjab)



## bodmas (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello Friends,
I need to "Port Forward" on WiMax (*DreamTel*,Punjab). As they are  using WiMAx technology, they wont provide modem just a LAN cable from  rooftop device to your PC/WiFi router. It is not possible to access  ISP`s WiMax router as it is password protected but i need router access for "Port Forwarding" in order to view CCTV cameras online.  Fortunately i have got DNS/Static address from OEM (ViewEver brand) and i  need only few ports to be open i.e. 8888,77 . So members, kindly assist  me *www.erodov.com/forums/images/smilies/smile.gif 
Advance thanks!!

*PS:* Not sure but got to know that "Port Forwarding" on WiMax is  possible through VPN.  I dont have experience with VPN, so please guide that VPN process.


----------



## bodmas (Jan 31, 2015)

Update:
To experiment port forwarding on WiMax, i have decided to change my ISP to Beyond WiMax Broadband , Amritsar from  DreamTel WiMax Broadband . My sole purpose of port forwarding is to view my CCTVs online through dynamic IP.
Fortunately, i have configured their router to watch my DVR online through Port Forwarding and Dynamic DNS (Hostname) but didnt succeed in viewing cameras online. I am getting BEYOND ISP Login page after entering hostname (Dynamic DDNS). Its seems like they have alloted me private IP (NAT address) from their end. Is it possible to get public IP through any settings in WiMax router?

 I am repeating again, there is no Bridge mode activated in router or STATIC IP given by ISP.


----------

